# Deep Cell Marine Battery



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm looking to upgrade my setup as my flooded 12v is likely aging out at 4.5 years old. 

I've never had to buy a deep cell before so I'm just starting research and learning what I can. Beyond the hype and legends:

1) What lifespan have people gotten out of AGM batteries, especially compared to the standard flooded? 

2) Are 110 ah recommendations off base for only running a 50 amp max trolling motor and mid grade fish finder? 

3) Can of worms here but any brands people have had great success or epic failure with?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I picked up a couple batteries at Sam's Club three years ago (AGM Duracell) and they have been working fantastic for me. Not a battery guy, but they have done me well. I take them in the house in the winter though, don't know if that helps or not.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I usually buy Deka from Cedar Battery Depot on Airport road


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I didn't even know that place existed, thx.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I buy quite a few from there, I use them on solar communications sites.


----------

